# Power Throw 824xl jumps gears



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

My Power Throw 824xl is jumping forward gears. When I put it in 1st gear it will run about 5 feet then jump to 2nd gear all by itself. Another 20 feet or so and it will jump to 3rd. It doesn’t seem to jump beyond that.

Any ideas?


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Is your friction wheel clean did you get oil or grease or dirt on it.
Did you recently lube jackshaft and not cover friction Wheel/Drive Disc or gears near Friction wheel/Drive disc????


Are you saying the shifter moves or just by the speed you notice?????


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

The shifter is jumping the gates and causing the friction disc to move to higher gears.

I have not dropped the bottom pan since this has started happening.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

Figured this out today (I think). There is a sleeve inside the spring which controls the clamping force applied to the shifter handle. The sleeve is supposed to go inside the hole in the handle. This allows the handle to move freely through the gears while still allowing adequate clamping force to keep the blower in the selected gear. 6-10” tonight/tomorrow means a more thorough late tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## comedic.hearsay (Dec 4, 2021)

wfd44 said:


> Figured this out today (I think). There is a sleeve inside the spring which controls the clamping force applied to the shifter handle. The sleeve is supposed to go inside the hole in the handle. This allows the handle to move freely through the gears while still allowing adequate clamping force to keep the blower in the selected gear. 6-10” tonight/tomorrow means a more thorough late tomorrow or Wednesday.


Did you ever figure out how to fix the forward and reverse shift handle? My handle just bounces from 1st, 2nd, 3rd by itself.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

comedic.hearsay said:


> Did you ever figure out how to fix the forward and reverse shift handle? My handle just bounces from 1st, 2nd, 3rd by itself.


The above listed repair/adjustment improved it dramatically. I have since sold that machine.


----------



## comedic.hearsay (Dec 4, 2021)

I ended up giving the nut for the spring a few turns and shift handle doesn't bounce around anymore.


----------

